# Theodore Letis



## JohnGill (Aug 6, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can buy Letis' The Ecclesiastical Text or his DVDs?

Thanks

(Sorry if this is the wrong forum.)


----------



## larryjf (Aug 6, 2008)

Here's where i got my book from...
page

And it's an excellent read.


----------



## JohnGill (Aug 6, 2008)

larryjf said:


> Here's where i got my book from...
> page
> 
> And it's an excellent read.



Do they have a phone number? Their email doesn't work.

Until I read about his book I thought I was pretty smart realizing that the WCF & LBCF 1.8 are contrary to modern textual criticism.


----------



## larryjf (Aug 6, 2008)

you can try this one...
(770) 979-9640


----------



## JohnGill (Aug 6, 2008)

larryjf said:


> you can try this one...
> (770) 979-9640



Disconnected. I've tried looking at used books sites, but everyone who has one wants to keep it.


----------



## larryjf (Aug 6, 2008)

If you pm me your address i will mail mine out to you...but you have to mail it back when you are done.


----------



## CDM (Aug 6, 2008)

You can't by the book anywhere?


----------



## Ivan (Aug 6, 2008)

Is this the same book? The title is different.

The revival of the ecclesiastical text and the claims of the Anabaptists: Theodore P Letis


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Aug 6, 2008)

The current email is:

Russ Spees <[email protected]>

And the phone you can find at:

Institute for Biblical Textual Studies

A friend tried to buy it from Russ recently, and he had no more. The only way is to try to find it for sale online: the ISBN is: 0965860701

No doubt there are copies around.

An alternative method is to get it through your local library's Inter-Library Loan System (which gets it from other libraries), and then photocopy it. It's a good book. One of the best essays in the E.T. is the one on Warfield, which is also in the book, _Edward Freer Hills's Contribution to the Revival of the Ecclesiastical Text_, Theodore P. Letis, Paperback, 177 pages.

If you don't have it (I think it's available from Russ), _The Majority Text: Essays & Reviews in the Continuing Debate_, Theodore P. Letis $20.00 Paper back, 210 pages, is arguably better than _The Ecclesiastical Text_.

Russ has the DVDs, and the other Letis books.

Hope this helps.

Steve

P.S. Ivan, that's not it. It may be the same as the Hills book noted above, or a precursor of that without the Hills' piece or the Warfield piece (I'm not sure). The Anabaptist thing is a rant against the Fundamentalist Baptists.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow! Look at the price on this copy!

IndiaPlaza: Buy online The Ecclesiastical Text by Letis, Theodore P.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Aug 6, 2008)

I see it's now out of stock, and I don't know what Rs. is in currency. I think I paid $100 for my used copy at Amazon -- but I didn't know Russ had it for normal prices then.


----------



## JohnGill (Aug 6, 2008)

Ivan said:


> Is this the same book? The title is different.
> 
> The revival of the ecclesiastical text and the claims of the Anabaptists: Theodore P Letis



Nope. But it is online for free.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Aug 6, 2008)

Where, Chris? If it's just the anti-Baptist rant....but if it has the Warfield piece and Hills piece, it'd be great.


----------



## Thomas2007 (Aug 6, 2008)

These are out of print and very difficult to find, I bought a used copy a while back, try setting up Abebooks to do an automatic search for you. They will email you anytime someone adds it to their inventory available for sale through Abebooks. I've been able to snatch up some hard to find titles that way.


----------



## larryjf (Aug 6, 2008)

Ivan said:


> Is this the same book? The title is different.
> 
> The revival of the ecclesiastical text and the claims of the Anabaptists: Theodore P Letis



I believe that is just one of his essays. It takes up one chapter of the book that the OP is referring to.


----------



## larryjf (Aug 6, 2008)

I would love to get a copy of the dissertation that Letis did for his Ph.D.

I am currently trying to contact someone about that...i will keep y'all informed if i get any good news.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 6, 2008)

larryjf said:


> I would love to get a copy of the dissertation that Letis did for his Ph.D.



I'd like to see it too but I'm not sure I'm willing to "pay the price." Where did he get his Ph.D.?


----------



## sastark (Aug 6, 2008)

Ivan said:


> larryjf said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to get a copy of the dissertation that Letis did for his Ph.D.
> ...



University of Edinburgh, I believe.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 6, 2008)

sastark said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > larryjf said:
> ...



That is correct. I corresponded with him for a while back in the mid-90's. A most gracious man, and his writings are a tremendous contribution to the Church.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 6, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> sastark said:
> 
> 
> > Ivan said:
> ...



I certainly want to read some of his work.


----------



## larryjf (Aug 7, 2008)

I found the resource for getting his book...
http://www.holywordcafe.com/bible/resources/ResListAddendum7-2006.pdf

The phone # is good, i just called it.


----------



## Jon Peters (Aug 7, 2008)

I'll sell my copy for $100!


----------



## Ricardus (Aug 7, 2008)

If I remember correctly, the PRC has gotten a hold of Letis' library or something. Try calling them up.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 7, 2008)

Ricardus said:


> If I remember correctly, the PRC has gotten a hold of Letis' library or something. Try calling them up.



Yes, the PRCA did acquire his library.

http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/prc-acquires-letis-library-32741/


----------



## larryjf (Aug 7, 2008)

Jon Peters said:


> I'll sell my copy for $100!



Your copy of his dissertation?


----------



## JohnGill (Aug 7, 2008)

larryjf said:


> I found the resource for getting his book...
> http://www.holywordcafe.com/bible/resources/ResListAddendum7-2006.pdf
> 
> The phone # is good, i just called it.



They're out of his Ecclesiastical Text.


----------



## CDM (Aug 14, 2008)

JohnGill said:


> larryjf said:
> 
> 
> > I found the resource for getting his book...
> ...



Are they going to be having anymore in stock or is that the end?

I called and never heard back.


----------



## Jon Peters (Aug 14, 2008)

larryjf said:


> Jon Peters said:
> 
> 
> > I'll sell my copy for $100!
> ...



No, the book. Did I misunderstand?


----------



## larryjf (Aug 14, 2008)

Jon Peters said:


> larryjf said:
> 
> 
> > Jon Peters said:
> ...



No misunderstanding, just needed clarification. Your post was after a few posts about the dissertation so i wasn't sure which you were referring to.


----------



## larryjf (Aug 23, 2008)

The widow of Dr. Letis has some of his books and is willing to sell them at a reasonable price. You can contact her directly at this email address...
[email protected]

Just make sure you put a reference to being a book order in the subject as she gets a lot of spam email and she will be looking out for book orders.

I believe she has a small supply of 3 of his books at about $19.95 each.


----------



## JohnGill (Aug 23, 2008)

larryjf said:


> The widow of Dr. Letis has some of his books and is willing to sell them at a reasonable price. You can contact her directly at this email address...
> [email protected]
> 
> Just make sure you put a reference to being a book order in the subject as she gets a lot of spam email and she will be looking out for book orders.
> ...



Still reading the book. You're right. I was expecting to get through it too quickly. There's a lot in it.

Probably be done around the end of the month.


----------



## larryjf (Aug 23, 2008)

Take your time brother.


----------

